# Look 566 Origin



## Weav

Please post your thoughts on this bike, I'm interested in buying one and wondered what other 566 owners think about it. Test rode it twice now, also condidering the Trek Madone 5.2.


----------



## qwalls

What did you think from your two test rides? I've only had mine a few weeks, and I'm still dialing in the fit, but I like it a lot. Feels more responsive than my Giant OCR A0, and I love the way it looks. I'd buy it again.


----------



## desmo13

I have had mine since Christmas. I love the bike. I did get a 3 hour pro fit on it, so I am sure that helps. Picture riding a 97 mile ride, with 8700' of climbing, and not having a pain in your neck, butt, hands, feet. just tired legs. It is smooth. climbing feels great (coming from a cannondale CAAD5) and I feel much more stable, and go much faster on the decents.
The bike is comfy, but stiff enough for me to win some short climbs and sprints against some cat 3 and 4 racers.

Mine is stock except for the tires and bar tape. I have felt no need to upgrade anything else. Rival is slick, love it. The seat, I was sure I would have to replace it with a fizik (since I ride fiziks on all my other bikes, even mtb) but it is a great seat.

With computer and bottle cages, it was 17 pounds out the door.
Leading up to my wife suprising me with it, I test rode Scott, Cannondale synapse, Trek Madone, Specialized Rubaix, Cervelo, BH, Fuji... The Look just felt the best, even before being fitted.

As for me and the type of riding.. I weigh 190, ride from 100-300 miles a week. I race MTB, and plan on doing CX and Track this year. I do not road race, but ride/train with road racers and Ironmen. My normal sunday ride; 45 miles, 25-27mph pace line, with intervals and hill sprints. My climbing days are Mt. DIablo, 10 miles, 4000+ feet of climbing.. I think, for a non racer, I work this bike pretty hard and I feel this is an awesome blend of go fast bike, but still comfy for the century+ ride days.

Plus, has to be one of the prettiest bikes out there. The comments are non-stop, even from 585 riders 

I guess the only downfall, not that I would notice, is the fulcrum7 wheelset. People say they are heavy. coming from much heavier wheels (gipiemme t3's) I dont feel that way at all. But I have never ridden super sexy cool weight weenie wheels.

Then there is the cool factor, when you show up at a charity ride, and you are not on one of the 200 Specialized or a Treks. Something different is always nice.


----------



## Weav

qwalls said:


> What did you think from your two test rides? I've only had mine a few weeks, and I'm still dialing in the fit, but I like it a lot. Feels more responsive than my Giant OCR A0, and I love the way it looks. I'd buy it again.



The first test ride the bike seemed a little small but we adjusted saddle height for the 2nd ride and it was much better. I currently have an aluminum frame and basically this is my first ride on carbon, so it felt really different. I barely felt any road chatter on the Look and it was as smooth a ride as I've ever been on. I couldn't get used to it the first ride, but the 2nd ride I got to do some climbing with it and rode it a bit harder. I will say it was a joy going up the climb, much easier than my current bike. 

You should consider paying for a pro fit from a LBS if you can find one with a good fitter. My wife has had 2 fits on her bike. The first one when she started into the sport a couple years ago, which wasn't that good, she kept getting sore knees even after the fitting and thought it was just her bad knees acting up, and the 2nd one from a different shop just recently with amazing results. Her average ride speed increased almost 3 mph with the same effort and no soreness.


----------



## Weav

Desmo, thanks for your comments. I was wondering how the bike would respond when I work up to faster rides. I kinda felt that it would be a great climber just from my test ride.

The Fulcrum7 wheels felt fine, though I too have heard they are a bit heavy but for stock they seemed to ride nicely. There's not really anything you can fault on this bike, sure you can upgrade but it appears that Look didn't cut any corners when spec'ing out the bike. I'm looking at some off brand wheels from Neuvation as an upgrade. If I go with the Look 566 I'll be able to do the upgrade sooner rather than later. I've done some homework on these wheels and found out some good stuff about them, I can let you know if you PM me. The LBS told me the best and first upgrade you can/should do on your bike is the wheels. You'll apparently notice more performance from that than anything else you could do to your bike. Unless of course your saddle sucks, then you'd want to remedy that asap.


----------



## desmo13

Neuvations, they are very popular wheels here in the bay area. I only know one person who had a issue with them, but the company was awesome customer service. replaced the wheels free, then when he kept breaking spokes on the second pair, Neuvation and him agreed the wheels were not for him, so they refunded his money completely. 

MY wheel upgrade will most likely be Reynolds Assaults, or Edge. Both have a good reputation around here.


----------



## Weav

desmo13 said:


> Mine is stock except for the tires and bar tape. I have felt no need to upgrade anything else. Rival is slick, love it. The seat, I was sure I would have to replace it with a fizik (since I ride fiziks on all my other bikes, even mtb) but it is a great seat.



What tires did you go with?


----------



## qwalls

Weav said:


> You should consider paying for a pro fit from a LBS if you can find one with a good fitter. My wife has had 2 fits on her bike. The first one when she started into the sport a couple years ago, which wasn't that good, she kept getting sore knees even after the fitting and thought it was just her bad knees acting up, and the 2nd one from a different shop just recently with amazing results. Her average ride speed increased almost 3 mph with the same effort and no soreness.


Yeah, I got a fit with the bike...just making some minor adjustments to the saddle position. My left knee lets me know if it isn't perfect.


----------



## live2veg

Is it just me or does the Look 566 have a really loud freewheel. Although a nice ride I couldn't get the loud "ticking" out of my mind.


----------



## Weav

it does have a loud freewheel. It's the Fulcrum 7's. Nothing to do with the bike. I wish it were a bit quieter but doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

desmo13 said:


> The comments are non-stop, even from 585 riders


Are they known to be snobs??

I agree it's a very nice looking bike though - especially at the price point.


----------



## j944

Saw a red and white one at the HHH expo las tweekend. Pure sexy..


----------



## lennon2666

I'm also looking at a 566 myself. My question would be on sizing. The tubes in the 566 geometry seem quite short for the overall frame "sizes", and I'm wondering if the bike I'm currently riding (a 2006 Schwinn Fastback with 54cm toptube which equates to 56cm toptube, and a 50cm seattube measured from center of BB to the seat clamp, plus a 15.5cm headtube without taking the headset into consideration), would make me a better candidate for a Medium (aka 53) or a Large (aka 55).

I'm 177cm tall, just shy of 5'10" and have an 82cm (about a 32-inch) inseam. 60cm arms, if I measured correctly. I'm pretty sure I could ride both sizes, but I wonder if there's something I'm missing here that would tell me definitively which bike to get, short of actually riding it, which I can't, because there aren't any in stock locally.

Unfortunately I don't know the degrees for my current seattube and headtube specs.


----------



## Weav

I'm 5'9" and have about a 31 inch inseam and my arms a just a bit longer than yours and I'm riding a medium comfortably. My LBS was certain that a large would have been too big for me. For what it's worth?


----------



## steve m

*566 Endorsement*

I am in love with my 566. I take it with me if there is any chance at all in getting in a ride, or just to look at it  . The combination of comfort, ride quality, and looks is hard to beat.


----------



## George M

You guys hit the nail on the head. This bike is great. I thought it would be hard to beat my Roubaix, but I really love this bike. I must say, I did panic when I seen that chip, that ended up being a hole, but everything is just fine.I rode a lot of bikes, but I liked the 566 the best. I did change the saddle out and the tires. I read so many good things about the Serfas tires, that I thought I would give them a try. Last week I was caught in a pretty bad storm and the tires were great. Anyhow I don't think a guy could go wrong, with the Look bikes.:thumbsup: 
ps I never did find out what the hole is for, but I'm guessing it's a weep hole.


----------



## Weav

Steve m, Campy Super Record, 11 spd... very cool, you should post a pic so we can have a look. I haven't seen one with Campy yet.


----------



## chas

George M said:


> ps I never did find out what the hole is for, but I'm guessing it's a weep hole.


You guessed right. :thumbsup:


----------



## George M

chas said:


> You guessed right. :thumbsup:



Thanks chas, you guys are putting together a great bike. I wish it came out before I got the Specialized Roubaix, but they are both good bikes. Just different riding I guess.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius

I'm in love with the LOOK 566 as well. Too bad the shop I currently work for isn't a LOOK dealer. However, I'm planning on opening my own shop soon, so maybe I'll have to pick them up, eh?


----------



## steve m

*Pic Request*



Weav said:


> Steve m, Campy Super Record, 11 spd... very cool, you should post a pic so we can have a look. I haven't seen one with Campy yet.


Thanks. I've been meaning to. I'll try to post it tomorrow. I bought the frame and "Campy Super Record Premium Build Kit" from Excel Sports in Boulder, CO.


----------



## steve m

*My 566 Pic*

Here's my 2009 Look 566. I'll post detailed pics in the appropriate thread.


----------



## gdr1737

*Nice Bike*

Great looking bike. I've been considering one. How big is this bike and how tall are you. I'm not quite used to a compact frame with soo much seat post showing.


----------



## steve m

It's the largest 566. I can't remember if that's L or XL? I'm 6'4", 35" inseam, and 185 pounds. I highly recommend this bike.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

Just got my 566 and have yet to ride it. Right now I'm swapping the Rival components and wheelset over to my cross bike and installing Campy Chorus and Record 10 on the Look along with some Ksyrium SL hoops. Can't wait to get it out for the first ride but the weather here in Oregon is making it easy to take my time with the assembly. Glad to hear everyone has had only good things to say about their Looks.


----------



## maximum7

Supposed to be nice= dry for us starting Sat. afternoon!


----------



## Weav

Just got back from a hill ride with my 566 Rival. This thing climbs great, fast as my legs will allow, and got up to 33.8 on a downhill, fastest I've had the bike and I'm a new rider so it was a bit daunting at first. Had the seat up too high and was not comfortable going fast downhill, so I dropped it half a cm and what a difference, like night and day. I could go as fast as I wanted downhill after that. Need to put a new set of tires on it, something better than stock Hutchinsons, probably a Conti Attack/Force or Vittoria Open Corso EVO CX, expecting a much better ride out of them. The only thing I do not like about the bike is the noisy clicking freewheel, but that's the wheel issue, not the bike.

Post a picture of your bike once you get it built up. Congrats, you'll love it.


----------



## zoomtt

My 566. Built up.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

Has anyone seen/ridden the flat bar 566? I saw a few at Eurobike in Germany in the summer. Not quite sure what that was about. Seems they're marketing the 566 also as a city bike. Maybe this will only be in Europe. Hope so. Didn't like the sight of it myself. Also glad I nabbed an '09 as the new paint schemes I saw there on the 2010s didn't do it for me.


----------



## Weav

yep, I've seen the flat bar, but not in person. Sounds like a great idea. I grabbed one of the last 09 models from an LBS, I'm partial to it as well, the 2010s still look great though. I really like the all red/white confidas special edition they were doing. My LBS said they only made 100 available in the US market.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

*Cofidis Paint Job*

I was looking for a photo of the flat bar 566 but I think I disliked it so much that I didn't take a photo. I did take some of the Cofidis painted 566 you mentioned though. I think both the '09 red and white look best though!


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

What kind of HED wheels are those? Not familiar with them.


----------



## zoomtt

AyeLykeBykes said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of HED wheels are those? Not familiar with them.


HED ardenees

http://www.hedcycling.com/wheels/ardennes_c2.asp


----------



## linx3301

zoomtt said:


> My 566. Built up.



Nice, I want those wheels on my 566 too but can't afford it right now.


----------



## rward325

linx3301 said:


> Nice, I want those wheels on my 566 too but can't afford it right now.


I would highly recommend looking at the HED Kermesse wheels if the Ardennes are to rich for your blood. At around 600 bucks they weigh a little more but use the same C2 rim and use the same bearings in a little different hubs. Overall the wheel is a little heavier but rides great. My Girlfriend has them on her Felt ZW3 and claims it as the best upgrade I have done on her bike

http://www.hedcycling.com/wheels/kermesse_c2.asp


----------



## Weav

*Hed Ardennes on your 566*



zoomtt said:


> My 566. Built up.


zoomtt, nice wheels, and light too. I would like to update my wheels next on my 566, using the stock fulcrum7 right now. Am not much of a wheel expert, how much of an upgrade would you say your HED Ardennes have added to your ride? The wider rim profile seems to be an interesting feature as well, have you noticed the benefits? I assume they are good for climbing, yes? 

Also looking at a set from Neuvation, and a custom MavicOP/Dura Ace from BWW. Don't really know which way to go. 

Thanks


----------



## zoomtt

Weav said:


> zoomtt, nice wheels, and light too. I would like to update my wheels next on my 566, using the stock fulcrum7 right now. Am not much of a wheel expert, how much of an upgrade would you say your HED Ardennes have added to your ride? The wider rim profile seems to be an interesting feature as well, have you noticed the benefits? I assume they are good for climbing, yes?
> 
> Also looking at a set from Neuvation, and a custom MavicOP/Dura Ace from BWW. Don't really know which way to go.
> 
> Thanks


I have since upgraded to HED wheels on all my bikes. I really like the wider rim ride. I am 220 pounds and I went from 120 PSI tire pressure to 105-1110 and made my ride so nice and smooth. The rolling resistance seem to be much less too. I have not ridden the Fulcrum 7s. One of the guys here; Rward has had them and now he is also riding HEDs. 

Robert you should chime in 

Anyways, one thing you cannot beat. The Ardennes sure looks good on the 566.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

*New 566*

View attachment 187918

Well I swapped out the Rival for Chorus/Record and the Fulcrum 7s for Mavic Ksyriums. Rides soooooo nice.


----------



## George M

AyeLykeBykes said:


> View attachment 187918
> 
> Well I swapped out the Rival for Chorus/Record and the Fulcrum 7s for Mavic Ksyriums. Rides soooooo nice.



Now, for some red cable housing.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

Crap! That's just like my buddies. He got rid of the FSA garbage though, sans the handlebars. Still trying to get him to dump those too.
I think the HED's or the Easton EA90SL or SLX are other great options and probably a more comfortable choice as well. 
I just picked up these http://jensonusa.com/store/product/WH277B01-Easton+Ea90+Aero+Wheelset.aspx for my 585. 
Anyway, lots of choices out there..


----------



## rward325

Looks much better with Capmagnolo on it.


----------



## maximum7

...but works better with Shimano on it....


----------



## desmo13

....best with the rival....

I want to switch out my stem.. but I love those FSA bars. so comfy, and love the shallow drops.


----------



## rward325

maximum7 said:


> ...but works better with Shimano on it....


We'll save the Campy, SRAM and Shimano troll war for a later date.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

You know the Rival is really good too. I had decided to run Campy on it before I'd even bought the bike and had started to collect the Campy components months before. I'd never ridden SRAM except some old grip shift MTB junk from 10 years ago. So when I swapped the Rival over to my cross bike (all except the cantilever brakes) I was really pleasantly surprised by how it performed. It feels quality and the double tap is much more intuitive than you think when you first hear how it works. I had some really crappy low end Shimano on my cross bike before and it's like having a new, and much nicer shifting bike now that I'm running SRAM.


----------



## maximum7

> We'll save the Campy, SRAM and Shimano troll war for a later date


No war needed, but perhaps a sense of humor instead? Especially since we're stating opinion. 
Troll? Gee thanks for that. 

Anyway,


> So when I swapped the Rival over to my cross bike (all except the cantilever brakes) I was really pleasantly surprised by how it performed.


 I liked the rear shifting of the Sram when I tested it, but wasn't to keen on the front. 
You have a great bike with great stuff.


----------



## zoomtt

rward325 said:


> Looks much better with Capmagnolo on it.



Robert, That is why i have Fulcrum cranks. Satisfy both sides LOL


----------



## Uprwstsdr

steve m said:


> Thanks. I've been meaning to. I'll try to post it tomorrow. I bought the frame and "Campy Super Record Premium Build Kit" from Excel Sports in Boulder, CO.


Why did you go with the 566 instead of the 585?


----------



## Weav

I've found that the front shifts great so long as it is adjusted properly. Had to keep tightening cables at the beginning, any slack in the front and it shifts like junk. Had dealer tighten cables a couple times as they probably were stretching out and shifts like a dream.

I was on a guy's wheel last week and he was shifting in the back with his Ultegra/Dura Ace and I couldn't believe how smooth and quiet the shifts were. That's a plus on shimano, but I still like my Rival just fine thanks, even if it is a bit more clunkier sounding but it does shift fast though, and once your used to doubletap it is very intuitive.


----------



## George M

I had a little time on my hands yesterday so I decided to play with my Rival components. I was thinking about going from an 11-25 to a 12-27 and I wanted to see if it would work without to much trouble. My Specialized Roubaix has 105 components on it and I have an extra cassette for it and it's a 12-27.
Anyhow I put that on my 566 Look that has the Rival components and you wouldn't believe how it quieted it down. I left the Sram chain on the bike and the only adjustment I would have to make, would be to run the B bolt in a little. I do have a KMC chain and it should make it better, but I don't know if it could get better. I have to wear the Sram chain out before I can check that.
Anyhow if you guys are wondering about the same thing as me, it does work. You really don't need a Ultegra chain the 105 works just fine.


----------



## Weav

Hey, does anyone know if you can run 25mm tires on the 566 without issues? There seems to be very little tire clearance back there in respect to the chainstays. Anyone running them?


----------



## nayr497

I haven't gone through this entire thread, so forgive anything that is a repeat or whatever.

I've had my 566 since last July. I picked up the frameset and then the parts that I wanted and built it up with the help of a mechanic friend. I have around 3000 miles on it since then (I have a few other road bikes, so doesn't get ridden daily).

My build:
- 2009 566 frameset in white/black (size small)
- 2009 Centaur gruppo
- Deda Newton shallow drop, traditional bend bars
- Ritchey 4 Axis stem
- Ritchey WCS carbon pillar
- Selle Italia SLR saddle
- Neuvation wheelset (R28s/M28s, always forget...the low profile/non aero ones)

I like everything about the bike. I had been riding a 1998 Cannondale Al for years and got tired of it since it was a size too big. I really like the longer HT on the 566 as I have a bad neck from a sports injury a few years back and the positioning helps out with it. I've never ridden full carbon so really can't compare. Nice bike, handles well, fun to ride. I do daily rides solo (30-40 miles) and will ride in small groups to change it up, plus do fast group rides 1-2 times a week. Bike always performs well, no complaints. I'd always wanted a LOOK but they were always out of my price range until the 566 came out.

^^As for 25mm tires. Not sure. I have only had 23 Continental GPs and 23 Vittoria Evo Corsas on mine.


----------



## nayr497

A question for anyone with a size small 566 frame...

I have one and when I use a 24 oz. Camelbak Podium bottle on the seat tube I have trouble getting it out. The geometry makes it a tight fit. I like to use these bottles in the hot summer. Using Tacx Tao cages.

1) Anyone using a side entry cage that works well on the ST of the small? (I'd rather not pay over $50, which is what the Arundel and Bontrager side entry cages I've seen cost)

2) What do people do who need only one side entry cage, like on the ST? I'd rather have matching cages, but are the side entries made for the DT? And, won't I lose a ton of style points for mismatched cages


----------



## Weav

Thanks for the post nayr497, how about a picture of your 566 build.

Do you like the Conti's better or the Vittoria's?

I know someone on a small Colnago CX-1 frame that uses the sideloader from Arundel and has great things to say about it. Arundel also makes an opposite side loader that is opposite facing, so you can run two side loaders, one on the DT and one on the ST both facing the same way. I can't remember what it's called but I'm sure you could probably find it at Arundels website, or Google it.


----------



## nayr497

Hey Weav, 

Sure, I think I know how to post a photo.









Hopefully that works!

As for the tires - hard to say because I've never used those two tires on the Neuvation wheelset. I have two different wheelsets on two different bikes and sometimes I'll change them out. 
- Neuvation wheelset has Conti GP 4000S's. Very nice, have around 2500 miles on them and I think I had one flat until I get two in a few days the other week. I think the rear is nearing it's end but I'm trying to stretch it a bit. One more flat and I'll toss it. I love these tires. Great riding, very few flats and nice all around.
- Record hubs/Open Pro Rims has Vittoria EVO CXs. These tires are so darn nice. Incredibly smooth and so soft I sometimes have to look and see if I've flatted. I use these wheels mainly on a steel Casati I have, but sometimes put them on the LOOK.

I weigh 145 and the Neuvation wheelset has been great for me. Sure, there are plenty of nicer wheels, but after around 2500 miles, I'm happy with them, especially for the price.

Thanks for the feedback about the cages. Yeah, I've checked out the Arundels before. I guess I just need to suck it up and buy them, but I was hoping for some cheaper ones.


----------



## CliveDS

Weav said:


> Please post your thoughts on this bike, I'm interested in buying one and wondered what other 566 owners think about it. Test rode it twice now, also condidering the Trek Madone 5.2.


Weav, Check my blog I did a 7 week test ride on the 566 and covered some of the things you mentioned: saddle and wheels.


----------



## George M

CliveDS said:


> Weav, Check my blog I did a 7 week test ride on the 566 and covered some of the things you mentioned: saddle and wheels.



Nice review Clive, my next purchase will be wheels, but I have to wait a little while. I have been talking to Max and he's saying the same thing. Anyhow you covered the 566 very well. Thanks.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

Wouldn't the better option be to use a smaller 2/3 size bottle on your seat tube? My girlfriend had the same bottle clearance problem on her 49 cm Bianchi and her Orbea and she has solved this by using a shorter bottle on the ST than the full size DT bottle for clearance purposes. I also got her cages similar to the FSA ones on my 566 (see photo of my bike in previous post) that have a relatively larger and lower opening at the top that also help with the tight clearance issues (and there are many of this style that are less $ than mine).

Or you can be like me and only carry one bottle up front that way you have an excuse for cutting the ride short when you run out of water! ;-)


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

Nice 566er. What's that band thingie on your top tube in the photo?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

i'm looking at picking up a 2009 566 w/ Ultregra SL's. How is this bike for the price of $2500?

Are you guys buying your LOOK bikes at your LBS or online?


----------



## Weav

$2500 seems to be a fair price. I think that bike retailed at $2900 last year for Ultegra SL and $2500 for Rival. I went with Rival since I couldn't see paying a premium for Ultegra when Rival is just as good (and lighter). I bought mine at a bike shop, however I was a bit bummed when I saw that I could have saved $300 online if I had waited a week or two, but I got good service from the LBS, they've tuned it up a couple times during the break in period when cables stretch and things get out of adjustment. I'm very happy with it but I have a warranty issue I need to deal with so I'll see how Look and the LBS treat me in that respect.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

That's about what they were going for in 2009 with the Rival gruppo and the price is much higher for this year's model. Plus, I prefer the 2009 paint job to the 2010. I say if you like it grab it! It's a bargain for sure.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

even if its from an online seller like jenson and won't come with LBS support and service?


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

Sun & Ski has it for $2199. I've bought ski boots from them if that's any kind of reference. 

http://www.sunandski.com/ProductDet...lick=282&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7722024310910


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

I bought a Bianchi cross bike from Jensen and they shipped it 90% assembled. I didn't feel any need for service as I can do most everything myself and if not I had saved on that purchase about $500 that I could have spent at my LBS who I have much more confidence in frankly. Besides, I prefer to give my local shop business all things being equal.


----------



## AyeLykeBykes

I suppose it's really a matter of what kind of relationship you have, or want to have, with your local bike shop. If you think buying from them is worth what might come from your bike purchase you might want to get it locally. If you prefer to shop locally for other reasons that's something else too. I wouldn't not buy online from most sellers because of lack of service though and you have the manufacturer's warranty if something should arise. The biggest reason I would buy a bike from my LBS is if I needed their fitting service, not for post-purchase maintenance. Fit is probably the most important factor in selecting any new bike so if you haven't already been fit for your 566 I'd recommend finding a 566 that you can test ride first.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

i see, thanks for the heads up on that 566 Rival. I hear the rival groupset is really nice, and even lighter than ultegra. Is this true?


----------



## CliveDS

Rival is lighter than Ultegra but it's not as smooth and the rival crank is a little flex


----------



## LOUISSSSS

.....


----------



## LOUISSSSS

the bike shop couldn't get the 2009 w/ ultegras, so i'm getting the 2010 566 w/ Rivals for $2400. awaiting delivery in a few days.


----------



## nayr497

I'm looking to add a chain keeper to my 2009 566. (never dropped my chain since picking it up last July, but chain suck on carbon frames can be bad news, so I'm throwing one on)

My question: the FD clamp is a 31.8mm, which leads me to believe that's the size keeper I need.

But, I just used some calipers to measure the ST below the FD clamp, where the keeper will sit, and it measures more like 34.9mm.

So...I'm guessing I should go with the 34.9 mm. Anyone else use one or can confirm this? Ordering online so just want to be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## skyliner1004

^^ please let us know what you end up getting and if it works or not.


----------



## nayr497

Ah, when I saw there was a reply...I thought you were going to have the answer, sky! I'll try and figure it out today. I'm guessing the obvious thing is to go with the 34.9, since that is what I measured it to be.

Oh, and looking back...I've solved my bottle cage issue, so if anyone else if having one, here's what worked for me. While I liked the look of the Tacx cages, they just made it too difficult to get a larger bottle out of the ST cage. I didn't really like the idea of spending the money on the side loader type cages, nor did I want two of them, but also didn't want mismatched.

I actually just went with some of the Elite Ciussi cages with the kind of teardrop gel inserts. (these might even be more mtn. than road, but so what. Some dudes used them in the Paris-Roubaix this year as they are really snug holders) Got them in black/silver to match my bike, picked up a pair for very little on fleabay, and they are working wonderfully.

I think they aren't as "tall" as the Tacx cages, meaning as long. But, the really nice thing about them is that since the sides are open you can kind of pull the bottle out a bit sideways, not straight up.

Plus, I like the inclusion of one piece of "traditional" (non carbon) gear on the bike. Well, I do have some other alloy stuff, but I decided to thumb my nose at carbon cages

TGIF everyone! Have a great weekend.


----------



## skyliner1004

there are cheap carbon sideloader cages... they're $13 on ebay @ 18g/ea. i'll be using one of them on my ST in conjunction with a LOOK CF cage on the DT.


----------



## Jason Barton

Got a 566 Rival and swapped out the drivetrain and misc parts from my old Fuji. I like the way rides. Its comfortable for longer rides without feeling slow and descends with confidence. Here is a pic.


----------



## CliveDS

Could be the best looking 566 I have seen.


----------



## Weav

add a white/red seatpost and you've made a sweet looking ride sweeter... http://www.glorycycles.com/3tdotewhse1.html


----------



## nayr497

Hello fellow 566ers...

Just to contribute some info: I picked up a Deda Dog Fang and the 31.7mm size fits on the ST of the 566. (I wasn't sure what size to get) I put mine on the other week and haven't noticed it since. Some folks go with "just have your s*it adjusted" but on a carbon frame, for $10, and when you forget it is there, I don't see why not use a chain catcher. I actually dropped my chain for the first time on my 566 just a few days before my catcher arrived. Funny how that works.

And, for anyone experiencing cage problems, some more info. I ride a size small and had issues using big bottles on the ST, such as the large size (21 oz?) Camelbaks. They were hard to get out of my Tacx Tao cages. Not impossible, but enough to be annoying on fast group rides. Considered a side loader but wasn't that excited to spend $50 or so on a cage. (I know just in the past few months a lot more have hit the market) Well, I picked up a used pair of the Elite Ciussi gel cages with the little dip in the top lip. I think they are even mtn. cages, but some dudes use them in the Paris Roubaix. 

These work great. Since they have kind of an open side, unlike the Tao, you can pull the bottle out the side. Works nicely.

And, I kind of like having some alloy cages on my carbon bike...keeps it classy and a bit retro, right


----------



## skyliner1004

nayr497 said:


> Hello fellow 566ers...
> 
> Just to contribute some info: I picked up a Deda Dog Fang and the 31.7mm size fits on the ST of the 566. (I wasn't sure what size to get) I put mine on the other week and haven't noticed it since. Some folks go with "just have your s*it adjusted" but on a carbon frame, for $10, and when you forget it is there, I don't see why not use a chain catcher. I actually dropped my chain for the first time on my 566 just a few days before my catcher arrived. Funny how that works.
> 
> And, for anyone experiencing cage problems, some more info. I ride a size small and had issues using big bottles on the ST, such as the large size (21 oz?) Camelbaks. They were hard to get out of my Tacx Tao cages. Not impossible, but enough to be annoying on fast group rides. Considered a side loader but wasn't that excited to spend $50 or so on a cage. (I know just in the past few months a lot more have hit the market) Well, I picked up a used pair of the Elite Ciussi gel cages with the little dip in the top lip. I think they are even mtn. cages, but some dudes use them in the Paris Roubaix.
> 
> These work great. Since they have kind of an open side, unlike the Tao, you can pull the bottle out the side. Works nicely.
> 
> And, I kind of like having some alloy cages on my carbon bike...keeps it classy and a bit retro, right


Does that deda dog fang chain catcher prevent your chain from getting "sucked" into the frame and scratching the frame? What exactly does it do? -interested.

And i have a size S (51) 2010 566 and i use 2x LOOK CF cages. I was afraid of the ST being too short too but i've been using 20oz Polar Insulated bottles and i have more than enough clearance. Good thing is i can even pull the bottle out to the side a little bit, due to the flexiness of the CF cage.


----------



## jayd

CliveDS said:


> Could be the best looking 566 I have seen.


Agreed


----------



## nayr497

sky - the Tao cages are pretty stiff and just slightly too long/tall. I could use a regular size bottle with them, but not the tall bottles on the ST cage. Hmm, not sure what the CF Look cages sell for, but I'm guessing it ain't cheap. I'm happy with my Ciussi cages. Like I said, enjoy having some non-carbon cages on my carbon frame...pleases the Luddite in me

As for the Dog Fang...it is just a little piece of plastic that goes around the ST and has a tab on it. You set the position so that it almost touches the chain when you are in the inner ring. It stops the chain from falling/jumping off the inside, which also hopefully prevents you from jamming your chain between your drivetrain and your chain stays. Yeah, the idea is to prevent you from scratching or nicking your frame. You can still throw it to the outside though. Again, I've dropped my chain once in 12 months, but for $8 and being hardly noticeable, I picked one up.


----------



## skyliner1004

nayr497 said:


> Hello fellow 566ers...
> 
> Just to contribute some info: I picked up a Deda Dog Fang and the 31.7mm size fits on the ST of the 566. (I wasn't sure what size to get) I put mine on the other week and haven't noticed it since. Some folks go with "just have your s*it adjusted" but on a carbon frame, for $10, and when you forget it is there, I don't see why not use a chain catcher. I actually dropped my chain for the first time on my 566 just a few days before my catcher arrived. Funny how that works.


i think this is what i want, i want to prevent my chain from getting sucked "chain suck" and eating up my carbon fiber chainstays. PBK sells a 31.8, will this fit the 2010 566?


----------



## nayr497

Yeah, I think this is exactly what the Dog Fang will do - stop that type of chain drop to possible chain suck.

Hmm...I ordered mine from PBK as well. I ordered the 31.8mm and it is on my 566 right now. However, the package is stamped 31.7. I guess probably a listing mistake? But yeah, of the three they offer, this middle size fits the 566 (mine is a 2009...doubt they changed the ST diameter at that spot for 2010...but you never know)


----------



## samh

*566 headset*



Tinea Pedis said:


> Are they known to be snobs??
> 
> I agree it's a very nice looking bike though - especially at the price point.


Is this standard adjustment, or newer look headfit style?


----------



## samh

*look 566 fsa bar*



desmo13 said:


> ....best with the rival....
> 
> I want to switch out my stem.. but I love those FSA bars. so comfy, and love the shallow drops.


what model is this?


----------



## skyliner1004

samh said:


> what model is this?


i believe its the FSA Vero (Sp?)

i think PBK has it for cheap.

I'm looking for something lighter than my stock bars (FSA Vero) with similar compact drop shape. any recommendations?


----------



## Weav

Actually, I believe it is the FSA Wing Pro CW Compact. You can find it here.

I too love these bars but mine are too narrow and so I have been scanning FSA's website to figure out exactly which ones they are. 

Desmo13 has the 2009 bike which was spec'd with the CW (carbon wrapped) version of the bars. For 2010 they spec'd the same bar but it wasn't carbon wrapped. That bar can be found on the FSA website under their alloy handlebars section and I am pretty sure it is the FSA Wing Pro Compact.

The only difference between the two is the carbon wrap, which probably is mostly aesthetic, but it matches my bike nicely.


----------



## CliveDS

The stock bars on the 566 are a FSA OEM version and not available after market. 

They are also quite heavy, you can get a lighter bar thats just as stiff and has the same shape from FSA Wing Pro Compact. Also available in white.


----------



## skyliner1004

CliveDS said:


> The stock bars on the 566 are a FSA OEM version and not available after market.
> 
> They are also quite heavy, you can get a lighter bar thats just as stiff and has the same shape from FSA Wing Pro Compact. Also available in white.


http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0240


i think this is what came stock on my 2010 566 Rival


----------



## los36

Just an FYI, 3T Ergonova bars are the exact same shape as the stock FSA bars that came on my 2010 566 Ultegra. I've had both next to each other (off the bike, unwrapped). I think their specs show differences of 1 or 2 mm here and there, but they really are identical.


----------



## Weav

CliveDS said:


> The stock bars on the 566 are a FSA OEM version and not available after market.
> 
> They are also quite heavy, you can get a lighter bar thats just as stiff and has the same shape from FSA Wing Pro Compact. Also available in white.


CliveDS, so are you saying that the FSA Wing Pro Compact is lighter than the stock bar that came with my 566? I have the 2009 Look 566 and it came with a carbon wrapped bar that looks practically identical to the Wing Pro Compact, only difference is on my bars it says "*305*" under the words "Carbon Pro" on the front side of the bars.

I'm in need of some new bars because the ones that came with my bike are too narrow.


----------



## CliveDS

Yes they are lighter and going to feel the same or better on the bike. 

The carbon wrap bars are intended to fake out "spec comparison shoppers" 

Los36 mentioned the 3t bars - these are the best value available and offer the most drop options.


----------



## Weav

CliveDS said:


> Yes they are lighter and going to feel the same or better on the bike.
> 
> The carbon wrap bars are intended to fake out "spec comparison shoppers"
> 
> Los36 mentioned the 3t bars - these are the best value available and offer the most drop options.


Would you recommend an aluminum or a carbon bar? I need to stay under a $100 for a set of bars, which would mean aluminum, but wondered if carbon is really that much better for 3 or 4 times the price? There is a 3T Ergonova Pro for around $90 made out of triple-butted 7075 T6 Aluminum and also a FSA Wing Pro Compact made from double butted, shot peened anodized aluminum. The FSA is lighter but only by 21 grams, any idea which of these would be a better buy?


----------



## skyliner1004

I'm thinking of upgrading my stem & handlebar to Ritchey WCS. Stem - $60, Bar - $60.
Also would want a new tape, What color Fizik wrap would you guys suggest on my bike?

Stem: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Ritchey_WCS_Alloy_4-Axis_Oversized_Stem/5360024996/

Handlebar: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Ritchey_WCS_Alloy_Classic_Road_Handlebars/5360012202/

Tape: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Fizik_MicroTex_Bar_Tape/5360022953/


----------



## maximum7

Weav said:


> Would you recommend an aluminum or a carbon bar? I need to stay under a $100 for a set of bars, which would mean aluminum, but wondered if carbon is really that much better for 3 or 4 times the price?


I have the Ritchey Evolution SL carbon bar. I really, really like it. However, I am 5' 9" and 155 lbs. I don't put alot of strain on it and the ends of the drops will flex a little, but I am never there.
I have also owned the their Comp, and WCS aluminum bars. I can't honestly say I felt a noticeable difference between them. 

I also only use Cinelli gel cork tape. I have found that to be the best for my needs.


----------



## Amfoto1

I like the look of white tape on your bike, but white is impractical over time and doesn't stay white! Black or red are your only other choices on your bike. 

I like Fizik Micro-whatever tape. It holds up well and is comfortable. The cork tapes (which I happen to have on two bikes right now) are comfy, but tear a lot more easily. 

Why are you changing the bars and stem? Are they uncomfortable to you? Have you fooled around with the position of the bars you've got to see if they feel better lower or higher? Have you tried just changing the stem length and/or angle? Have you used the Ritchey bars on another bike and find them more comfortable? 

I'm not arguing against changing them out... I just usually wouldn't change things on my bike unless I were trying to address a specific problem. But, I have my preferences, too (I've got Ritchey bars on one bike, VO2/Look on two others).


----------



## George M

Amfoto1 said:


> I like the look of white tape on your bike, but white is impractical over time and doesn't stay white! Black or red are your only other choices on your bike.
> 
> I like Fizik Micro-whatever tape. It holds up well and is comfortable. The cork tapes (which I happen to have on two bikes right now) are comfy, but tear a lot more easily.
> 
> *Why are you changing the bars and stem? Are they uncomfortable to you? Have you fooled around with the position of the bars you've got to see if they feel better lower or higher? Have you tried just changing the stem length and/or angle? Have you used the Ritchey bars on another bike and find them more comfortable? *
> I'm not arguing against changing them out... I just usually wouldn't change things on my bike unless I were trying to address a specific problem. But, I have my preferences, too (I've got Ritchey bars on one bike, VO2/Look on two others).



I would leave them alone as well. As well as the chain guide. If the drive train is adjusted properly you shouldn't need that either. Good luck with whatever you chose, but I would spend it elsewhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004

George M said:


> I would leave them alone as well. As well as the chain guide. If the drive train is adjusted properly you shouldn't need that either. Good luck with whatever you chose, but I would spend it elsewhere.:thumbsup:


haha i'm kinda getting the itch to upgrade. I have my own personal reason for wanting an upgrade.

If not on stem/bars, what would u guys suggest on mine? 

All stock except bottle cages, wheels, tires. computer.


----------



## George M

skyliner1004 said:


> haha i'm kinda getting the itch to upgrade. I have my own personal reason for wanting an upgrade.
> 
> If not on stem/bars, what would u guys suggest on mine?
> 
> All stock except bottle cages, wheels, tires. computer.




Every month I tell myself that I don't have to buy anything for any of my bikes. Every month I make a lair out of myself. Something will come up that you'll have to buy something. I just sent a saddle back that I got a great deal on, but it didn't work out, so I went and bought another Aliante. Before that it was tires. Just before that it was a 2chains and a cassette.

I can tell you really like your bike and want to personalize it for your ride and eye's. I don't know if you have a 500 Edge or not, but that would be a nice toy that I'm thinking about getting. Max 7 showed me a good web site for a Look jersey, that I'll probably get. I just bought wheels so I have to cool it a little bit.

I think you bike would look pretty good with red bar tape. I'm going to leave mine black. It matches the saddle and at times my dirty hands. If you got the itch and the money, have at it. I still think it looks pretty nice the way it is. Have fun with whatever you get, that's what it's all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## Amfoto1

skyliner1004 said:


> haha i'm kinda getting the itch to upgrade. I have my own personal reason for wanting an upgrade.
> 
> If not on stem/bars, *what would u guys suggest *on mine?
> 
> All stock except bottle cages, wheels, tires. computer.


That's an ez one to answer... Send the money you would have spent to me and go ride a century.


----------



## skyliner1004

George M said:


> Every month I tell myself that I don't have to buy anything for any of my bikes. Every month I make a lair out of myself. Something will come up that you'll have to buy something. I just sent a saddle back that I got a great deal on, but it didn't work out, so I went and bought another Aliante. Before that it was tires. Just before that it was a 2chains and a cassette.
> 
> I can tell you really like your bike and want to personalize it for your ride and eye's. I don't know if you have a 500 Edge or not, but that would be a nice toy that I'm thinking about getting. Max 7 showed me a good web site for a Look jersey, that I'll probably get. I just bought wheels so I have to cool it a little bit.
> 
> I think you bike would look pretty good with red bar tape. I'm going to leave mine black. It matches the saddle and at times my dirty hands. If you got the itch and the money, have at it. I still think it looks pretty nice the way it is. Have fun with whatever you get, that's what it's all about.:thumbsup:


i'm actually looking for some nice shorts,, any LOOK branded ones? I know maximum7 knows some top secret sites, but i'm not sure if he'd share with me. lol. Any way you can PM me that link for the LOOK clothing?


----------



## George M

skyliner1004 said:


> i'm actually looking for some nice shorts,, any LOOK branded ones? I know maximum7 knows some top secret sites, but i'm not sure if he'd share with me. lol. Any way you can PM me that link for the LOOK clothing?



http://www.bicyclebuys.com/manufacturer/Look

Speed Play came out with a power meter built right into the pedal and I think it cost about $800.


----------



## Weav

Black tape.


----------



## maximum7

If you must upgrade, change out that seat post. 
get the Look Ergo Post. Or if you want to save a few grams more, the Ritchey WCS One bolt. Then change out your stem and bars. 
After several hundred $$$ you might have shaved a 1/4 pound of weight. 

Along with the link my good friend George posted. Here is another one.
http://www.mackcycleandfitness.com/ Do a search for Look. 
Here is a UK site that has Mondrain stuff. Doesn't say Look on it, but it's pretty much their logo.
http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?ID=2239

I wouldn't buy shorts unless you can try them on. You'll never know what you're gettting.

I do agree with Amfoto, just get out and ride.


----------



## scarab$

*New(ish) 566 Origin*

Thought I'd post a few... Enjoy!


----------



## skyliner1004

scarab$ said:


> Thought I'd post a few... Enjoy!


nice bike, whats the complete specs?

& why the Spec bottle cages? Those cages suck. (imo) They are ugly, and they are tough as **** to get your bottle out of.


----------



## maximum7

> & why the Spec bottle cages? Those cages suck. (imo) They are ugly, and they are tough as **** to get your bottle out of.


Gee, that was tactful.


----------



## GrandpaBob

It took me awhile to get use to the compact frame. That 566 is one nice looking bike.


----------



## nayr497

I'm digging those red tires. Nice overall build up. 

Woah, those bars look wild. What are they and how do you like them?

I too don't really like the look of those cages, but hey, if they work for you and you like them, it's your bike:thumbsup: 

Either way, that is a sexy looking bike! I'd almost trade you my 566 for it


----------



## skyliner1004

Just weighed my 2010 Look 566 Rival on the bathroom scale and it came in at 16.6 lbs. (with pedals, with computer)

Weighed with the following "upgrades":
Sram S30 Sprint wheels ~1560g/set
Conti GP4000S ~220g/ea
2x Look CF Bottle Cages ~25g/ea(?)
Cateye Micro Wireless
Look Keo 2 Max pedals

Notes: 
Uncut carbon steerer with about 40mm above stem to cut off.
Ritchey WCS Stem & Handlebar in the mail.

How reliable is my digital bathroom scale over a digital hanging scale?







but w/o the bag


----------



## scarab$

nayr497 said:


> I'm digging those red tires. Nice overall build up.
> 
> Woah, those bars look wild. What are they and how do you like them?
> 
> I too don't really like the look of those cages, but hey, if they work for you and you like them, it's your bike:thumbsup:
> 
> Either way, that is a sexy looking bike! I'd almost trade you my 566 for it


Thanks all!

Those ugly cages hold the bottle tight, which is really good on our rough roads in Santa Cruz mountains.. especially on the way down. Agree there are more aesthetic choices (Look's would be sweet), but they're cheap and light. 

ITM carbon bars are really nice, especially the flat part just behind the hoods. Super comfy and rigid to boot.

Only changes I've made have been:

Saddle: Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided
Crank: SRAM Force Compact 50/34 175mm 
Bars: ITM K-Sword
Pedals: Look Keo 2
Tires: Vredestein Fortezza TriComp 

Next up on the wish list will be a longer stem and wheels... Anyone using SPINERGY Xaero Lites?


----------



## maximum7

> Anyone using SPINERGY Xaero Lites?


My buddy just got the Spinergy PBO's. I know they're a different beast, but they were smooth and rode well. Just a bear to get spinning. Fit and finish was ok. Nothing special. He's trying to dump them now. 

If I were going to spend $800 on wheels, I would buy the Dura Ace 7850 C-24CL from Chain Reaction Cycles. for $750.


----------



## Weav

maximum7 said:


> If I were going to spend $800 on wheels, I would buy the Dura Ace 7850 C-24CL from Chain Reaction Cycles. for $750.


Agreed... or go Tubeless with a pair of Dura Ace 7850 SL for a little bit less.


----------



## scarab$

Weav said:


> Agreed... or go Tubeless with a pair of Dura Ace 7850 SL for a little bit less.


Thanks guys... The Xaero Lites were running ~ $379.00 @ 1535g. Still pass for climbers?


----------



## maximum7

Not the lightest for climbers, but at that price, I'd jump on it. That's seems like a great deal.
Keep us posted with what you do.


----------



## scarab$

maximum7 said:


> Not the lightest for climbers, but at that price, I'd jump on it. That's seems like a great deal.
> Keep us posted with what you do.


Biggest question is White or Red PBO spokes? Leaning toward white... maybe add a couple red for a splash of color.


----------



## maximum7

> Biggest question is White or Red PBO spokes? Leaning toward white... maybe add a couple red for a splash of color.


That would look pretty cool me thinks. 
Maybe have the 3 red spokes in like a Y shape on the wheel, but evenly spaced??


----------



## nayr497

scarab$ - woah, Santa Cruz mountains. Never been to that part of CA but I'd love to ride there sometime. Maybe I'll bring me 566 out for a spin with you

Glad you have gone with function over form on the bottle cages. Yeah, it is WAY more important that they work and hold your bottles than what some internet bike nerds think! I had some Tacx Tao cages on mine but made getting larger bottles out of the ST cage hard. Switched to some Elite Ciussis and the problem is solved. Don't like the looks as much, but oh well.

Hey, did you ever use alloy bars on your bike before going with carbon? I just wonder what the ride quality and feel are like in comparison. I have some Deda Newton shallow drops that I like a lot, but I've never ridden carbon bars. Just curious what you have to say.


----------



## scarab$

nayr497 said:


> Hey, did you ever use alloy bars on your bike before going with carbon? I just wonder what the ride quality and feel are like in comparison. I have some Deda Newton shallow drops that I like a lot, but I've never ridden carbon bars. Just curious what you have to say.


Thanks! Posted in another section of the forum after my first-ride enthusiasm for the K-Sword bars... They sweep back a bit, which is why I'm looking at getting a longer stem... that and my belly got smaller.  

They are incredibly comfortable... the tops are flatter and seem better suited for climbing, and they tend to damp out the rough spots, which means the lack of tape made no difference. Picked them up on ebay... the only downside was the cable re-route.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=221686&highlight=itm+k-sword


----------



## Swerny

Hi Everyone, 

I’m considering buying a Look 566. 

A few questions have been asked here that I don’t see answers for. 

1.	Do 25 mm tires fit?
2.	What size for someone who’s 6 foot tall (1.83 M) with a 31.5 inch inseam? I seem to be right on the border of Large and XL. 

I’m currently riding a 57 CM LeMond Zurich and the XL looks closer is size to it than the L (at least based on top tube). 

Thanks!


----------



## scarab$

Swerny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’m considering buying a Look 566.
> 
> A few questions have been asked here that I don’t see answers for.
> 
> 1.	Do 25 mm tires fit?
> 2.	What size for someone who’s 6 foot tall (1.83 M) with a 31.5 inch inseam? I seem to be right on the border of Large and XL.
> 
> I’m currently riding a 57 CM LeMond Zurich and the XL looks closer is size to it than the L (at least based on top tube).
> 
> Thanks!


I'm about 1/2" shorter with 33" inseam. Went with the Large... Be sure to check the effective top tube length of the 566 vs. the actual.

Here's a link to the Geometry charts:

http://tinyurl.com/yh42uu5

Good luck with your decision... it's really a great bike!


----------



## skyliner1004

Swerny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’m considering buying a Look 566.
> 
> A few questions have been asked here that I don’t see answers for.
> 
> 1.	Do 25 mm tires fit?
> 2.	What size for someone who’s 6 foot tall (1.83 M) with a 31.5 inch inseam? I seem to be right on the border of Large and XL.
> 
> I’m currently riding a 57 CM LeMond Zurich and the XL looks closer is size to it than the L (at least based on top tube).
> 
> Thanks!


yes, they will fit 25mm tires

and check with your LOOK dealer on which size will fit you. nobody here will know what size you are without full body measurements.


----------



## skyliner1004

new pic of my look with new tape, handlebar, and stem (along with wheels from a month ago)

this is in NYC on 53rd st getting Halal


----------



## samh

I associate comfort with flexible frame so I am worried if this can handle lots of power, or will it flex a lot like Specialized Roubaix?


----------



## maximum7

I don't know if I can dish out the kinda of power your thinking of, but when I jump on my buddies, I don't notice any. I ride a 585. 

I think George M has had both of the bikes you mention. He'd have some input worth noting.


----------



## los36

samh said:


> I associate comfort with flexible frame so I am worried if this can handle lots of power, or will it flex a lot like Specialized Roubaix?


I am not a powerful rider by any standards, but I did test ride a Roubaix before buying a 566. These bikes are pretty different. The Roubaix is definitely a noodle compared to the 566. Also, it's geometry is more relaxed than the Look's. I realize that Look bills its 566 as a relaxed bike, but I'd say it's right between a Tarmac and Roubaix. IMO, kinda the best of both.


----------



## George M

I have a Roubaix and I've had it for about 3 years. This October I've had my 566 for a year. I have 3000 miles on the Look and about 9000 miles on the Roubaix.
The Look is no doubt a better bike. It climbs better and sprints are more livelier than the Roubaix. It is stiffer than the Roubaix, but not that stiff, where it makes it uncomfortable for long rides.
I test rode all the Specialized models for 2010, the Trek Madone, the Giant and the Cervelo and I kept coming back to the 566. I think you will notice the difference the minute you get on the Look.
When taking off from stop signs or red light with the Roubaix, I would have to look down at times to see if my rear tire was going flat.
The Look is a much more responsive bike. I would probably say that the Cervelo RS was pretty close to the 566, but it would have cost $1000 more.
If I knew about the Looks and how nice they are, I probably wouldn't have the Roubaix now. Oh well live and learn. The Roubaix is a nice bike, but the Look is better. 
Oh, when you get yours, you'll have to give an update on any changes. Enjoy the ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyliner1004

Just weighed my 2010 LOOK 566 with the following setup:

Rival Groupset
Sram S30 Sprint Wheelset
Conti GP4000S
Ritchey WCS 100mm Stem
Ritchey WCS Logic II Handlebar
2x LOOK CF Bottle Cage
LOOK Keo 2 Max Pedals
Cateye Micro Wireless Computer
2 inches of uncut steerer tube + spacers

16lbs 13oz according to the Park DS-1 Scale that I got today. i'll get a pic when i can find something to hang the scale+bike off of.


----------



## maximum7

You must be proud


----------



## skyliner1004

maximum7 said:


> You must be proud


....?


----------



## rward325

The weight...New Born baby....Come on guys I know its Friday but lets use the brain for a few more minutes here.


----------



## maximum7

> he weight...New Born baby....Come on guys I know its Friday but lets use the brain for a few more minutes here.


...??


----------



## 2clueless

maximum7 said:


> You must be proud


I'd be mighty proud if my rival 566 was 16 pounds, however I am mighty proud of just having a 566. 

Yes, we post info about our bikes on a forum cause we are proud of them.


----------



## Weav

Sweet, wonder what mine weighs? When are you going to get that woodie cut off your steerer tube? Make sure you get a good bike fit before you do though.


----------



## skyliner1004

Weav said:


> Sweet, wonder what mine weighs? When are you going to get that woodie cut off your steerer tube? Make sure you get a good bike fit before you do though.


thats exactly what i'm waiting for.


----------



## CliveDS

Check my blog for a review, I rode a 566 for quite a while and have compared it to other bikes in the review.


----------



## Biker Dude

The Look website list the 105 equipped 566 with a women's saddle. Does that mean I'd have to get Ultegra or Rival in order to get the men's version?


----------



## Weav

I believe the 105 bike is the same in all respects, whether they spec it with a women's saddle or not I don't know, but stock saddles usually suck anyways, so change it out to whatever you prefer.


----------



## scarab$

maximum7 said:


> That would look pretty cool me thinks.
> Maybe have the 3 red spokes in like a Y shape on the wheel, but evenly spaced??


Spinergy PBO's showed up today... Pics tomorrow!  

Loving the 566... This thing climbs like a mountain goat. :thumbsup:


----------



## scarab$

*Look 566 with Spinergy XAERO PBO's*

A few new pics...


----------



## skyliner1004

scarab$ said:


> A few new pics...


dang, still didn't get rid of those spec cages yet? 

got a hanging scale? whats the weight of the bike?


----------



## maximum7

Looks great! How do the wheels feel? I betcha they are smooth. 
Very nice.


----------



## s30.hybrid

Sweet, the white spokes on the Spinergy wheels look awesome. I use those Spesh cages on my mtb and they definitely keep the kung foo grip on bottles, but I can see how that might be inconvinient on the road. 

Nice bike!


----------



## CliveDS

That's a great looking bike.


----------



## skyliner1004

Anyone running Sram Red on their 566? Hows that working out for them? Or what do u guys think of this combo?


----------



## scarab$

Thanks fellas... the wheels are pretty wild. Noticed the difference right away.

Bike weighs about 7.4lbs now.


----------



## skyliner1004

scarab$ said:


> Thanks fellas... the wheels are pretty wild. Noticed the difference right away.
> 
> Bike weighs about *7.4lb*s now.


whoa nice!


----------



## George M

scarab$ said:


> Thanks fellas... the wheels are pretty wild. Noticed the difference right away.
> 
> *Bike weighs about 7.4lbs now*.




You wish. Nice looking ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

The Spinergys are a great match for your bike. I like the white stem too. 
Not a fan of the bottle cages or the seat post. 

The Look Ergo Post is a great post. And Ritchey now makes a seat post in white that would match your stem. 

Do you have any issues with the seat being tilted up that much?


----------



## skyliner1004

maximum7 said:


> The Spinergys are a great match for your bike. I like the white stem too.
> Not a fan of the bottle cages or the seat post.
> 
> The Look Ergo Post is a great post. And Ritchey now makes a seat post in white that would match your stem.
> 
> Do you have any issues with the seat being tilted up that much?


i agree, good looking bike, but not a fan of the bottle cages and handlebar.


----------



## Weav

Hey Maximum, I have my seat tilted upward slightly as well and found that it improved the comfort level. The theory of it all is that it takes a slight bit of pressure off of your hands and shoulders. This guy has done quite a bit of research on the topic, and I have one of his saddles. Have a look... http://www.cobbcycling.com/installation_tips.cfm

Just an FYI, if anyone is in the market for a saddle, this guy offers a 6 month no questions asked comfort policy. If you are not satisfied with his products, he'll buy it back in the first 6 months, try and beat that guarantee. It was a no brainer for me. He has since come out with some different models, especially a lightweight model that Skyliner1004 might be interested in.


----------



## skyliner1004

Weav said:


> Hey Maximum, I have my seat tilted upward slightly as well and found that it improved the comfort level. The theory of it all is that it takes a slight bit of pressure off of your hands and shoulders. This guy has done quite a bit of research on the topic, and I have one of his saddles. Have a look... http://www.cobbcycling.com/installation_tips.cfm
> 
> Just an FYI, if anyone is in the market for a saddle, this guy offers a 6 month no questions asked comfort policy. If you are not satisfied with his products, he'll buy it back in the first 6 months, try and beat that guarantee. It was a no brainer for me. He has since come out with some different models, especially a lightweight model that Skyliner1004 might be interested in.


thanks, but as of now i'm quite happy with my Selle SMP saddle... i'm going to give it a few more months possibly into next season to see if i'm 100% happy with it.


----------



## CliveDS

I do the saddle up as well and find it works best. Mens Health Magazine really screwed things up for a lot of people when they suggested nose down a little for perineal relief.


----------



## scarab$

CliveDS said:


> I do the saddle up as well and find it works best. Mens Health Magazine really screwed things up for a lot of people when they suggested nose down a little for perineal relief.


Couldn't agree more. Earlier pics of my 566 have the fi'zi:k arione runing level to a slight downward cant. Honestly, I couldn't get comfortable and it felt like I was sliding into the bars.

After reading somewhere (maybe here on rbr.com) that fi'zi:k recommend a slight rearward tilt for the arione, I tried it and it's amazing. My sit bones now stay fully planted on the 'wings', and for climbing the thing is perfect, but the shape allows you to still move around a bit.

As you can all imagine, it's been much more comfortable this way as well.

... and OK. The waterbottle 'clamps' are ugly. Really ugly. I think I must be the only person running them on a Look. But a seatpost is next on the list of upgrades. Looking at the Ritchey SuperLogic carbon... wish it came in white to match the stem. Looking for suggestions. 

... and Sky, you just jealous of the carbon bars fella. LOL!


----------



## skyliner1004

scarab$ said:


> Couldn't agree more. Earlier pics of my 566 have the fi'zi:k arione runing level to a slight downward cant. Honestly, I couldn't get comfortable and it felt like I was sliding into the bars.
> 
> After reading somewhere (maybe here on rbr.com) that fi'zi:k recommend a slight rearward tilt for the arione, I tried it and it's amazing. My sit bones now stay fully planted on the 'wings', and for climbing the thing is perfect, but the shape allows you to still move around a bit.
> 
> As you can all imagine, it's been much more comfortable this way as well.
> 
> ... and OK. The waterbottle 'clamps' are ugly. Really ugly. I think I must be the only person running them on a Look. But a seatpost is next on the list of upgrades. Looking at the Ritchey SuperLogic carbon... wish it came in white to match the stem. Looking for suggestions.
> 
> ... and Sky, you just jealous of the carbon bars fella. LOL!


my saddle is 100% level and thats been working with me on all my bikes from mtb, SS commuter, to my road bike. 

and i agree (and glad that you do too) that spec cages are ugly and do not function well as bottle cages. i have one on my beater only because i got it for free with the bike and i dont give a crap about that bike and dont ride long distances on it.

and nah, i'm really not jealous of your carbon bars at all. if i wanted carbon handlebars i woulda got them.


----------



## maximum7

Looks like Ritchey only offers the white seat-post in aluminum. 
I think you should look into Looks Ergo post. Mine was weighed at 193 grams. Not the lightest out there, but certainly unnoticeable from the lightest. Plus it'll match cause it's Look. 
http://www.wekeepyoucycling.com/en/p-141-look-ergopost-4-ti-polished-seatpost.aspx


----------



## scarab$

maximum7 said:


> Looks like Ritchey only offers the white seat-post in aluminum.
> I think you should look into Looks Ergo post. Mine was weighed at 193 grams. Not the lightest out there, but certainly unnoticeable from the lightest. Plus it'll match cause it's Look.
> http://www.wekeepyoucycling.com/en/p-141-look-ergopost-4-ti-polished-seatpost.aspx


Thanks Max. I'll check it out. Sounds like it would save about 2 oz. over the Carbon Pro.


----------



## skyliner1004

scarab$ said:


> Thanks Max. I'll check it out. Sounds like it would save about 2 oz. over the Carbon Pro.


looking to drop weight?
my selle royale seta saddle weighed a horrible 330g. if your saddle is similar, you'll def want to get something lighter than that, even if it doesn't look very heavy. 
I'm using the thomson masterpiece seatpost on my 566 and the weight is 193g 27.2x330mm


----------



## scarab$

skyliner1004 said:


> looking to drop weight?
> my selle royale seta saddle weighed a horrible 330g. if your saddle is similar, you'll def want to get something lighter than that, even if it doesn't look very heavy.
> I'm using the thomson masterpiece seatpost on my 566 and the weight is 193g 27.2x330mm


Saddle is Arione carbon rail... Guess there are a couple that are lighter, but its ~172gms. 

Bike is 16lb 7oz as it sits in the pics above. We'll check again after the Ritchey Superlogic seatpost comes in. Maybe 3 oz's/80gms better than the Carbon Pro that's on it, but honestly this is a tough frame to get light on... and it should be, as the 566 Rival was $2100 at my LBS. The Cervelo R3 was more than that for just the frame.

Need to find another 120 grams to dip below 16lbs... at that point I'm done.

<edit> PS - Ritchey SuperLogic cut an extra ounce. LOL.


----------



## maximum7

> Need to find another 120 grams to dip below 16lbs... at that point I'm done.


While I think your wheels are very cool, you could have done something like the DA C24's or the Easton EA9SLX, and probably have gotten the weight savings you need. "I'm going off of Spinergys website for the weight of yours."

However, other than in your head, these few grams hardly matter when your riding your bike, so enjoy what you got.


----------



## scarab$

New for November... Added Ritchey SuperLogic seatpost and iPod mount.

It now weighs just 6.234 lbs.


----------



## Weav

A few months ago I added a set of Shimano Dura Ace 7850 SL wheels to my 566. I think it dropped a full pound off my bike. I've been running a set of tubeless Fusion 3's and I have to say these wheels just want to roll and roll and roll. I have to watch myself when I'm on someone's wheel because I can gain on them rather quickly if we both start freewheeling. These wheels also look sharp with my frame, I'll have to post a picture one of these times. I've been waiting to break out the camera for when I also upgrade my bars and stem. I'm drooling over the FSA K-Wing Compact carbon bars in a size bigger than what was spec'd with my bike mated to either a FSA's top stem or a 3T team issue stem with the red pinstripe which would look great. Maybe for Christmas. 

Does anyone have any opinion on whether I should go with carbon bars or stem as opposed to aluminum? I don't want to do anything to the bike that would decrease the stiffness of it because it is already comfortable enough. I would also like to stiffen the crankset up a bit because the Rival is known to be a little flexy but I do like to keep things uniform with the drivetrain so I've left that alone for now.. Wonder if SRAM will be improving their cranks anytime soon?


----------



## CliveDS

Tubeless is fantastic - I am surprised more people have not adopted it. 

On the crank Rival is terrible, don't hold your breath for anything new from SRAM for a while. I would look at the Fulcrum cranks. They are fantastic "same as campy" but black.red and would be a perfect match for your bike.


----------



## Weav

Has anyone replaced their bars on the Look 566? Mine came stock with the FSA Carbon Pro 305 in a size 40cm and I need a 42cm. Wondering if anyone has one laying around cluttering up their garage or office that they would like to get rid of.


----------



## Weav

I am also looking at the Wing Pro Compact, which is basically the same thing as the carbonpro 305 but not the fancy carbon wrap on the tops.


----------

